# Who's doing what and when



## 3752

I am sitting out the 2009 comp season to give myself and my family a break from the rigours of dieting and to concentrate on coaching guys/girls for their shows....so i thought it would be a good idea for a thread to get everyone to put down what show and when it is so members of the board can offer support.......

so who will start....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Not doing a show this year but in 2010 I will win the U100kg class at the British.


----------



## N*E*R*D

2018 mr.olympia


----------



## Beans

UKBFF - Stars of Tomorrow Junior class 2009.


----------



## 3752

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Not doing a show this year but in 2010 I will win the U100kg class at the British.


big statement mate  good luck though it will be a hell of a class that one



N*E*R*D said:


> 2018 mr.olympia


try to make at least one serouise and relevant post mate....



Vince said:


> Damn it Paul...you're not competing next year?
> 
> I was thinking of putting a few very good guys together and bring them to Italy at the end of november for that open show with money prize and i thought about you for the U85kg class...there goes my middleweight i guess :sad:
> 
> Me personally gonna go for Mr England...first time in Mr class 3 :thumbup1:


what fed you speaking of Vince?

the England is a good show class 3 is a hard class mate thank fukc i am short ass  but good luck mate



Beans said:


> UKBFF - Stars of Tomorrow Junior class 2009.


nice one mate how old will you be then?


----------



## Kezz

gonna do my first one next year but havent decided which one to do yet


----------



## Beans

Pscarb said:


> nice one mate how old will you be then?


Will be 19.

Will be my first show, hoping to qualify for the british. Time will tell...


----------



## stuartcore

Hi Paul, incase I had'nt already told you I plan on doing the same qualifier as this year (UKBFF Midlands) then of course with I little luck the British finals.

At the moments as discussed with you I'm just ticking over keeping the reps high (20 reps) and only going about 40% of my capable strength.

This gives me an awsome pump and my joints have never been better these past few weeks after the British, This should keep everything on track as I work towards my starting point in jan for my 2009 prep which we will be discussing very soon.

I'm looking forward to working on my progress diary which will be on here for everyone to see and discuss which I hope you dont mind Paul.

Stuart.


----------



## Beans

stuartcore said:


> Hi Paul, incase I had'nt already told you I plan on doing the same qualifier as this year (UKBFF Midlands) then of course with I little luck the British finals.
> 
> At the moments as discussed with you I'm just ticking over keeping the reps high (20 reps) and only going about 40% of my capable strength.
> 
> This gives me an awsome pump and my joints have never been better these past few weeks after the British, This should keep everything on track as I work towards my starting point in jan for my 2009 prep which we will be discussing very soon.
> 
> I'm looking forward to working on my progress diary which will be on here for everyone to see and discuss *which I hope you dont mind Paul*.
> 
> Stuart.


You not on your own there mate. We all hope Paul dosn't mind  :thumb:


----------



## stuartcore

Beans said:


> You not on your own there mate. We all hope Paul dosn't mind  :thumb:


I have to ask nicely other wise he might punish me with an extra hours of cardio, which I know for a fact from a little birdy from my gym he as that in mind anyway!

I'll do what it takes no questions asked! :cool2:


----------



## Beans

stuartcore said:


> I have to ask nicely other wise he might punish me with an extra hours of cardio, which I know for a fact from a little birdy from my gym he as that in mind anyway!
> 
> *I'll do what it takes no questions asked!* :cool2:


Dedication dude. Makes champions.

Good luck with your conquest at the British Stuart, hope to see you there.


----------



## stuartcore

Beans said:


> Dedication dude. Makes champions.
> 
> Good luck with your conquest at the British Stuart, hope to see you there.


Cheers beans :beer:


----------



## TH0R

I will follow that thread closely Stuart, best of luck, you look awesome


----------



## Beans

Some quality competition there Vince. Good luck.


----------



## Guest

I will finally do one now that i am happy with my size for a first show

Metrolina in North Carolina May 9th is the current outlined date, its a small show and i intend to do novice and light heavy open class.


----------



## EDG301

Planning on entering a show early next year, around May time. NPA or BNBF- Junior class


----------



## Guest

Planning on the UKBFF Portsmouth comp..Paul did you get my pm I sent a few days ago mate?


----------



## Britbb

Planning on taking 2009 off competing.

Have recovered from a minor strain i suffered, so just chilling really, lifting pretty light but for high reps. Maintaining bodyweight of 265 lbs and condition (hahaha what condition:sad condition has kinda gone out the window but my muscle mass is still there and now im injury free again.

Plan to start serious work in january. I think that the time off and the time off 'supplements' will do my body a lot of good.

But i think i will do a diet (talk this through with paul, dont think he'll mind) to bring down my bf% down somewhere in the later months of 2009.


----------



## joeyh1485

I was hoping to compete some time in 09 just for the experiance but my prep guy said it would be better to do a comp diet asses were I am and then start working towards a comp in 2010

So my diet starts on the first of January (even tho I'd be perfectly happy to start today LOL) for 12 weeks and then it's time to work on my weak points of which there are plenty, then bulk til next year

Good luck to everyone competing in 09


----------



## pea head

Im thinking of doing nabba next year...hopefully i can stay at least a little injury free for a change.


----------



## MissBC

First one is planned for May 2009, Il be doing the NABBA south east area show in Hayes!

already SH1TTING myself but CANT WAIT as its going to be an awesome journey and i have a few special people supporting me along the way!!

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## miles2345

I'm using theis year to put on weight and diet downt for the rebound. Then repeat it and hopefully diet in 2010, but I dont plan on doing a qualifier until I have a hope of making the evening show, its about patience and discipline both of which I feel I have and I don't want to scrape a qualification for nothing only to be doomed to the heavyweights too soon. I'd love to compete every year but I'm going to do whatever gives me the best chance of achieving my goals and hopefully Stuart will continue to help me on the way as much as he did last year. It was a shame I didnt meet him a coulple of years sooner!!


----------



## tommy y

I'll be doing NABBA NorthWest Class3, then hopefully the britain all being well!!! put on some good weight this year hope to be ten pound heavier than last year!!! cant wait!!!!!


----------



## tommy y

oh an i'm doin the pro-am at the NABBA Northwest too!!!


----------



## supercell

Like Paul I'm sitting 2009 out. Got lots of things planned for my year off and I am looking forward to it.

2010 will be my pro debut, probably at one of the early shows. I am hoping that the Ironman has a 202 class by then which will mean dieting over xmas 2009 :-((

Glad to see so many guys and girls looking to compete for the first time. Like Stuart has indicated, try to put your journey up here for all to see in a journal. I know that myself, Paul, Tom, DB, Luke all drew great strength from the support on here and I have to say it was hugely instrumental in my focus and success since 2006 when I first posted up my comp journal running into the WABBA and UKBFF shows.

Best of luck to everyone. It's gona be a great year for everyone especially me and Paul who can for once, relax just a little bit and spend time with those who really matter.

J


----------



## Incredible Bulk

1st timers at the Titan July 2009

good luck to everyone else who is preparing for a show, i look forward to reading journals!


----------



## ElfinTan

I'll see how progression goes and look at doing something late on next year in trained figure. Would love to do physique but don't think I'll be able to get enough size on and at my height I'd end up looking stringy lol Just got to master them frikkin heels!


----------



## flexwright

was going to enter the first timers at the welsh ukbff 2009 but they are not having that class now, i will probably enter the inter under 80kg, might go for the classic class


----------



## 3752

joeyh1485 said:


> I was hoping to compete some time in 09 just for the experiance but my prep guy said it would be better to do a comp diet asses were I am and then start working towards a comp in 2010
> 
> So my diet starts on the first of January (even tho I'd be perfectly happy to start today LOL) for 12 weeks and then it's time to work on my weak points of which there are plenty, then bulk til next year


i kinda of know where your prep guy is coming from but for me you won't stick to a proper pre comp diet without a comp at the end of it as if you cheat and believe me you will there is no concequence if you see what i mean.....if you have the determination and focus go for a show....



pea head said:


> Im thinking of doing nabba next year...hopefully i can stay at least a little injury free for a change.


Nice one mate what class would that be?



supercell said:


> It's gona be a great year for everyone especially me and Paul who can for once, relax just a little bit and spend time with those who really matter.J


Amen to that James....



ElfinTan said:


> I'll see how progression goes and look at doing something late on next year in trained figure. Would love to do physique but don't think I'll be able to get enough size on and at my height I'd end up looking stringy lol Just got to master them frikkin heels!


Ask Paul to help you i think he has mastered the heels by now


----------



## 3752

Vince said:


> It's an Open Show Paul. I did put some pics of this year's edition http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/45545-trofeo-2-torri-pics.html


not sure about that one mate the standard is very high.....



Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Planning on the UKBFF Portsmouth comp..Paul did you get my pm I sent a few days ago mate?


yes mate i did i will reply today....



Britbb said:


> But i think i will do a diet (talk this through with paul, dont think he'll mind) to bring down my bf% down somewhere in the later months of 2009.


my plan was to do this Adam although the calories will not have you thinking it is a diet :whistling:



MissBC said:


> First one is planned for May 2009, Il be doing the NABBA south east area show in Hayes!
> 
> already SH1TTING myself but CANT WAIT as its going to be an awesome journey and i have a few special people supporting me along the way!!


Nice one girl you will get plently of support from the board and myself....


----------



## 3752

stuartcore said:


> I'm looking forward to working on my progress diary which will be on here for everyone to see and discuss which I hope you dont mind Paul.
> 
> Stuart.


not a problem Stuart i think it will be good for both yourself and the members of the board although i still have the final word 

and yes you are correct with the cardio :thumb:


----------



## martin1436114509

nabba north britain in may for me, goin to attempt class1 should be fun, as long as im better than the last time i was on stage il be happy.


----------



## MissBC

Pscarb said:


> Nice one girl you will get plently of support from the board and myself....


thanks babe, going to be fun n games (and friggen hard work) but im def looking forward to it!! :thumb: Did a PB on my squats the other day so things are coming along nicely and my diet is alllll set to start 200% post my bday celebrations on tuesday!


----------



## PRL

UKBFF Midland Classic either U100kg or Over 100kg

See you there Mr Core.


----------



## Steedee

Sept 2009 either Birmingham or Leicester UKBFF. Probably be u80 inters.

Cant wait.


----------



## 3752

martin said:


> nabba north britain in may for me, goin to attempt class1 should be fun, as long as im better than the last time i was on stage il be happy.


that is the only thing you can do mate be better than your last outing then what ever place is a bonus....good luck bud



PRL said:


> UKBFF Midland Classic either U100kg or Over 100kg
> 
> See you there Mr Core.


nice one Pete i think stuart might just be in the O100kg class at a push  good luck mate



Steedee said:


> Sept 2009 either Birmingham or Leicester UKBFF. Probably be u80 inters.
> 
> Cant wait.


nice one Steve can i ask why UKBFF and not NABBA?


----------



## clarkey

Im taking next year off competing. As you know Paul after seeing me at the British I need more size, my longest off season since i started competing has been 6 months so a good year to put some size on then compete in 2010.


----------



## PRL

Pscarb said:


> nice one Pete i think stuart might just be in the O100kg class at a push  good luck mate


Same here Paul.

I was 97kg two years ago as a Inter, and you saw how **** poor my diet was last year but I still turned up at the NABBA Midlands this year and won my class at 103kg.

I now have someone looking after my diet who I trust, so with my diet in check and the extra muscle I've put on, it might be a hard push to make the U100kg class. So over 100kg it may well be.


----------



## 3752

clarkey said:


> Im taking next year off competing. As you know Paul after seeing me at the British I need more size, my longest off season since i started competing has been 6 months so a good year to put some size on then compete in 2010.


yes mate but don't think you need loads of size as your shape and condition will set you apart...



PRL said:


> Same here Paul.
> 
> I was 97kg two years ago as a Inter, and you saw how **** poor my diet was last year but I still turned up at the NABBA Midlands this year and won my class at 103kg.
> 
> I now have someone looking after my diet who I trust, so with my diet in check and the extra muscle I've put on, it might be a hard push to make the U100kg class. So over 100kg it may well be.


nice to hear mate i look forward to seeing an improved Pete come next year buddy...


----------



## Steedee

Pscarb said:


> nice one Steve can i ask why UKBFF and not NABBA?


No reason mate and they are not deffos just the local shows to me. I wouldnt mind competing in nabba. I think they do a qualifier in Leeds sometime in the year.

Any ideas when mate?


----------



## joeyh1485

Pscarb said:


> i kinda of know where your prep guy is coming from but for me you won't stick to a proper pre comp diet without a comp at the end of it as if you cheat and believe me you will there is no concequence if you see what i mean.....if you have the determination and focus go for a show....


I completely agree mate my initial goal was to do the armed forces class at the Titan but this is what he wants me to do prob to see if I will stick it out

This is my dream and if I cheet am only cheeting myself I have definatly got the determnation to see it through, I wonder if I'll feel the same way after 12 weeks of dieting and cardio

I'll be keeping a log of my prep in my journal rather than starting a new thread if any one is interested:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer

I know none of you really give a toss about Powerlifting lol, but im planning on doing my first meet sometime in the later part of next year.


----------



## Guest

Bulldozer said:


> I know none of you really give a toss about Powerlifting lol, but im planning on doing my first meet sometime in the later part of next year.


 Good man, which fed?

Pling is a great sport if the egos are taken out ie every second guy thinking he is a record holder due to having broke some record in some tiny useless fed.


----------



## Bulldozer

Con said:


> Good man, which fed?
> 
> Pling is a great sport if the egos are taken out ie every second guy thinking he is a record holder due to having broke some record in some tiny useless fed.


Not sure yet mate, this is something ill be seeking advice on. I have heard the natural feds are ****e and not too friendly?? I dont have any aspirations of breaking no records , just wanna dip my toe in the water and give myself a challnge and my training more purpose, if that makes sense.


----------



## Marsbar

UKBFF Classic Class at the North West next year hopefully.. haven't gained as much size as I would've liked to but reckon I can come in with enough and size and really nail my condition for the classic class


----------



## DB

Nothing for me in 09

Needed to take some time out to put on some size, but I also have 2 slipped discs so need to get that sorted before i can even think about training properly again

so back may 2010 nabba SE i hope


----------



## Spangle1187

I would like to be in near condition in about two years. So around end of 2010 onwards. Does not really help your question of next year but I love reading this kind of thred. Not looking forward to the diet or getting the carb cycling right!


----------



## Fivos

If all goes to plan

NABBA SE >40s

NABBA Britian

NPA Yorkshire >78kg

UIBBN Euros

UKBFF Midlands >40s or Classic

UKBFF Finals

NPA Britian

UIBBN Worlds

Fivos


----------



## Marius Dohne

Ive been sat down by the president of IFBB South Africa and been told Im only allowed to do IFBB shows from next year onward. So Provincials, then Nationals, then World Champs and try Qualify for my Pro card!


----------



## stuartcore

PRL said:


> UKBFF Midland Classic either U100kg or Over 100kg
> 
> See you there Mr Core.


Indeed, see you there! :beer:


----------



## gunit

Yes Marius you will get that pro card soon bro with that physique,hope all is well.

Im going to dance with the devil and get lively in the lightheavies at the Britain hopefully!!

My training partner,Dan Hahn is going for west britain and then nabba southport then middleweights end of year,tough schedule!!


----------



## 3752

Dan should do very well in class 4 gary....tell him to be ready in 2010 though mate


----------



## supercell

Fivos said:


> If all goes to plan
> 
> NABBA SE >40s
> 
> NABBA Britian
> 
> NPA Yorkshire >78kg
> 
> UIBBN Euros
> 
> UKBFF Midlands >40s or Classic
> 
> UKBFF Finals
> 
> NPA Britian
> 
> UIBBN Worlds
> 
> Fivos


I'll be there Fiv. Got a feeling 2009 is gonna be a great and busy year for you.



Marius Dohne said:


> Ive been sat down by the president of IFBB South Africa and been told Im only allowed to do IFBB shows from next year onward. So Provincials, then Nationals, then World Champs and try Qualify for my Pro card!


No reason at all that you wont be a pro this time next year Marius. You have incredible lines and are one of the best posers out there. The improvements you have made are outstanding whilst still keeping the aesthetics you are known for.

Look forward to seeing you at the Arnold again next year.



gunit said:


> Yes Marius you will get that pro card soon bro with that physique,hope all is well.
> 
> Im going to dance with the devil and get lively in the lightheavies at the Britain hopefully!!
> 
> My training partner,Dan Hahn is going for west britain and then nabba southport then middleweights end of year,tough schedule!!


Mr Farr,

Hope all is well mate. Looking forward to catching up with you soon. Looking forward to seeing you up there next year as well as Dan; he knows what he needs to do and if he does it he'll be one to watch for sure.

Take it easy bud.


----------



## Marius Dohne

Thanks James Looking forward to meet up at the Arnold... do you know which guys from UK will be doing the Amateurs?


----------



## Marius Dohne

Thanks Gary... why didnt you tell me about this forum brother!!!

Good luck for 2009 Im sure youll do great this year you made very good improvements!!!


----------



## tommy y

anyone no who is doing the pro-am at the nabba north west next year???


----------



## 3752

Bulldozer said:


> I know none of you really give a toss about Powerlifting lol, but im planning on doing my first meet sometime in the later part of next year.


yes mate we do, a comp is a comp be it powerlifting/strongman or bodybuilding good luck mate.....what is your prep consist of?



Fivos said:


> If all goes to plan
> 
> NABBA SE >40s
> 
> NABBA Britian
> 
> NPA Yorkshire >78kg
> 
> UIBBN Euros
> 
> UKBFF Midlands >40s or Classic
> 
> UKBFF Finals
> 
> NPA Britian
> 
> UIBBN Worlds
> 
> Fivos


i would not expect anything less from you Fivos for a lesser man all these comps would cause issues but knowing you, you will get better and better...



Marius Dohne said:


> Ive been sat down by the president of IFBB South Africa and been told Im only allowed to do IFBB shows from next year onward. So Provincials, then Nationals, then World Champs and try Qualify for my Pro card!


Marius welcome to the site, i never got to meet you when you was in this country but both Wade and my coach Harold speak highly of you.....i am sure as many others are the Pro card will be yours very soon.



tommy y said:


> anyone no who is doing the pro-am at the nabba north west next year???


You


----------



## ElfinTan

Bulldozer said:


> I know none of you really give a toss about Powerlifting lol, but im planning on doing my first meet sometime in the later part of next year.


I was at a PL comp today so NER!


----------



## anabolic ant

really wanna compete,wanna put my body to the test,after all,dont wanna be training n spending money etc etc etc for nothing...

but i think i have to see how my dieting goes and how my condition comes up after i bulked and added some more muscle and size,then stripped the fat down!!!!

but looking to definately do a show,but have no idea which one/where and how to get into it....but judging by some of the absolutely brilliant physiques i've seen,there is a slight way to go...if not next year,then the year after!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Well I'm going to honour my invite from the UKBFF for the finals in 09, I have a few more KGs to add before I hit the top of my weight class, had a chat with Baz about it and agree I need a little more on my chest (my shoulder over power it a lot) and my arms (both tri's and bi's), we have tweaked my westside program to achieve this.

I have had a few changes in my personal life lately and it has given me a lot of motivation to give bodybuilding my all this year, I will be practising my posing every week too!


----------



## Bradz

Im hoping to do some sort of comp end of next year (first time) Ive spent the last year woking my ass off and plan to keep doing so over the next 6 months to see if i can get in a decent shape.

My training and Diet is in Hand as is advice from freinds/Local guys but i do use this site for extra Motivation and the knowledge you guys have which adds to my Training.

Im not worried about placing,Taking Part and going for the experience will do for me.


----------



## Marius Dohne

Pscarb said:


> Marius welcome to the site, i never got to meet you when you was in this country but both Wade and my coach Harold speak highly of you.....i am sure as many others are the Pro card will be yours very soon.


Thanks Pscarb... Please tell Big H I send my regards... He tought me alot when I lived in the UK I still to this day apply his knowlage. :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pscarb, any news on the date for titan yet mate?


----------



## 3752

Marius Dohne said:


> Thanks Pscarb... Please tell Big H I send my regards... He tought me alot when I lived in the UK I still to this day apply his knowlage. :beer:


Will do mate...



Incredible Bulk said:


> pscarb, any news on the date for titan yet mate?


i have just checked and the date is still to be confirmed mate


----------



## gym rat

im competing on the 14th and 15th of march at nabba and wabba northern ireland, diet has started already as its less than 14weeks away and im entering first timers


----------



## DB

pscarb said:


> Quote:
> 
> yes mate we do, a comp is a comp be it powerlifting/strongman or bodybuilding good luck mate.....what is your prep consist of?


Agreed

would be nice to see how u guys prepare for a meet.. Only taste we get of powerlifting is someone coming on and posting his videos...


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Nothing for me in 09
> 
> Needed to take some time out to put on some size, but I also have 2 slipped discs so need to get that sorted before i can even think about training properly again
> 
> so back may 2010 nabba SE i hope


Well those discs of yours wont get better unless you listen to your physio mister??????????????

but in the mean time your helping some AWESOME kiwi girl :whistling: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## borostu82

Im competeing in a club show in 1 week 6 days but wont be entering a qualifiying show till 2010, i will be doing the NABBA North East defo hoping to win!! :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> , I will be practising my posing every week too!


and your posture Mr Babboon bum!


----------



## jw007

Bulldozer said:


> I know none of you really give a toss about Powerlifting lol, but im planning on doing my first meet sometime in the later part of next year.


Nice one mate:thumbup1:

Let me know what planning on doing... BPC is pretty cool...

If gimpy arm heals i want qualify for BPC british Powerlifting finals in July in 110kg class......

If not then it will be goal for 2010 to place top 3 (i hope) :thumbup1:


----------



## pea head

PScarb i have just seen your question mate.

I think it will be class 2 ? as i am 5 10" would that be correct as i have never done a nabba show before.

the last show i did was ukbff,effbb at the time was the inter over 80kgs 2004.

And if im correct you cannot do that class again once youve qualified so i am lead to believe.

i was 92kg on the day,for some reason i just dont fancy doing the mr over 90. lol.

i hear from yourself and other guys on the forum that nabba run a better show.

so all being well,im hoping to have another crack next year.


----------



## Bulldozer

The Pressure 

I really need to start training more PL specific and work on my bench press more. Plus i need to drop about 10kg in weight, which shouldnt be too hard as im carrying some extra :whistling:

In the new year ill be going to lots of meets to watch and pick up tips, plus picking your brains JW , Con, Chris Jenkins , Pork pie and some other guys. Cos i couldnt be more wet behind the ears if i tried 

Maybe ill start a log in the new year :thumbup1:


----------



## tommy y

just a quick question to any powerlifters, seen a guy in our gym today on bench he's 23 an to be honest doesnt train very regular but did 8 reps with 220kg good reps too. told him to train for powerlifting or strongman he is a beast, wat sort of weight do the heavy weight guys lift at pl shows?


----------



## Lou

Well....the idea is to compete late next year....which show remains to be seen it all depends on how the prep goes and the person looking after me...


----------



## Bobbytrickster

I was hoping to compete at the South Coast in the classic class, but work are now sending me to New Zealand for 2 weeks so a bit of a rethink is on the cards.

Probably looking at the South East show now, will be my first show and I can't bloody wait!


----------



## jw007

tommy y said:


> just a quick question to any powerlifters, seen a guy in our gym today on bench he's 23 an to be honest doesnt train very regular but did 8 reps with 220kg good reps too. told him to train for powerlifting or strongman he is a beast, wat sort of weight do the heavy weight guys lift at pl shows?


how heavy is he???

That is awesome weight and reps...

That would prob convert to a 240-260kg single raw and over 300 shirted.

That would put him pretty much top in this country....

Glenn Ross has only done 260kg raw in comp i think


----------



## gunit

James,thanks mate,Dan nos its going to be a tough slog but hes up for it and cant wait to get started now!! I trust everything is tickidy boo now ur ifbb pro??!!!!lol.Maybe we could meet up at the j2 gym next yr for a session??its a great gym to train in.

Marius,sorry my man,ur here now though so u can keep us all updated on the awesome improvements u have been making.If i can make half or even quarter of the improvement s u have made il b a happy man!!


----------



## 3752

pea head said:


> PScarb i have just seen your question mate.
> 
> I think it will be class 2 ? as i am 5 10" would that be correct as i have never done a nabba show before.
> 
> i hear from yourself and other guys on the forum that nabba run a better show.


i do prefer NABBA as i feel the judges and compare at the finals speak to you with a little more respect.....

Class 2 is a pretty open class these days there are some top guys around but no one or two dominate.....rememebr that the UKBFF have the U100kg class now



Bulldozer said:


> Maybe ill start a log in the new year :thumbup1:


this would be very interesting mate


----------



## Guest

tommy y said:


> just a quick question to any powerlifters, seen a guy in our gym today on bench he's 23 an to be honest doesnt train very regular but did 8 reps with 220kg good reps too. told him to train for powerlifting or strongman he is a beast, wat sort of weight do the heavy weight guys lift at pl shows?


 220kg flat bench for 8 good reps?!

That is world class unless he weighs 300kg:lol:

He is probably very blessed with great levers thus he may be able to deadlift too little to do well in a full contest, however, in a bench press contest he would do very well.....still a junior at 23 in most pling feds.

If he ever sounds interested in doing some pling tell him to join www.powerliftinguk.com and he will be sent in the right direction.


----------



## hilly

Im considering the nabba north first timers in may but it depends on how much size i manage to put on in the next 2 months or so. we shall see.


----------



## Magic Torch

My advise to anyone considering or thinking about it.......JUST DO IT! lol

I was the same, if you enjoy it then just do it, its awesome, the worst and best feelings ever.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## tommy y

jw007 said:


> how heavy is he???
> 
> That is awesome weight and reps...
> 
> That would prob convert to a 240-260kg single raw and over 300 shirted.
> 
> That would put him pretty much top in this country....
> 
> Glenn Ross has only done 260kg raw in comp i think


this guy is a freak, he dumbell presses the 200lb dumbells on his own no probs!!! admitted have never seen him deadlift or squat!!!


----------



## tommy y

Con said:


> 220kg flat bench for 8 good reps?!
> 
> That is world class unless he weighs 300kg:lol:
> 
> He is probably very blessed with great levers thus he may be able to deadlift too little to do well in a full contest, however, in a bench press contest he would do very well.....still a junior at 23 in most pling feds.
> 
> If he ever sounds interested in doing some pling tell him to join www.powerliftinguk.com and he will be sent in the right direction.


he weighs about twenty stone, bout 6ft 3!!! never seen anythin like it, he is a monster, ive never seen him deadlift, but i'll get him to join that site, seems like a waste of a true freak otherwise!!! i was tryin to get him into strongman, after he rolled a lads car on its roof over his bird ha


----------



## 3752

guys can we keep it on topic please the thread is about guys on the board who are competing...


----------



## martinmcg

just back to the ukbff british in oct for me , doing the over 40 class looking to improve on my placing from this year


----------



## 3752

Why not NABBA Martin?


----------



## martinmcg

Pscarb said:


> Why not NABBA Martin?


have invite already.. and you know what they are like bout doin other feds shows, used to compete with nabba back in late 80s early 90s.


----------



## 3752

fair one mate was not aware of the invite....are you haveing an off season bulk or just staying leaner in preperation to the run in?


----------



## Manimal

u100kg Brit finals next oct, already in it! Lucky me!! Shade over 109kg at mo, plenty time to trim up!:laugh: Going to a few quailifers this next season to check out who's gonna keep me company at finals!! :whistling:


----------



## martinmcg

Pscarb said:


> fair one mate was not aware of the invite....are you haveing an off season bulk or just staying leaner in preperation to the run in?


got my invite 1 wk after british at the hercules show 2nd in the o/40s gonna stay learner than usual next year, hoping for big improvements in condition for 09 british , quite happy with size ,shape, balance that i hav, working for more thickness in back tho,

as long as i can be better than last year .. then i have improved , and cant do any more..


----------



## Doug1975

i will be doing leamington spa in sept u90kg class. current bodyweight 113kg, and i cant wait to start my pre-contest prep. p.s stuart i personally thought you were no lower than second at last years brits, you made big improvements last year. maybe i should be talking to paul? everyone has a guru these days.


----------



## 3752

martinmcg said:


> as long as i can be better than last year .. then i have improved , and cant do any more..


this is very true mate and definatly the best mind set to have....good luck...



Doug1975 said:


> i will be doing leamington spa in sept u90kg class. current bodyweight 113kg, and i cant wait to start my pre-contest prep. p.s stuart i personally thought you were no lower than second at last years brits, you made big improvements last year. maybe i should be talking to paul? everyone has a guru these days.


  it helps sometimes as you then only worry about getting the food in as diet etc is sorted and planned out but then others don't like being told how they should diet....

ps..you don't look like a U90kg in your avator mate are you sure you won't be in the U100kg class?


----------



## Doug1975

in 2007 i placed fifth in the u90kg at the britain on my first attempt. the class was stacked- flex, james, barney, crease then me. i just wanted to make the top five but now i have the confidence and belief that i can be top three for sure. but it seem alot of guys are dieting on proteins and fats now days. and i like trying something new, thats what i love about the sport its ever changing.


----------



## 3752

this is true mate...

with the diet side not many are dieting all the way with just fats and protein many use carb cycling then towards the end either lower the carbs and eliminate the fats with high protein or drop the carbs then raise both fats and protein, not one way will work for everyone so there is a certain amount of trial and error involved....nice to see you have a goal buddy....

best of luck...


----------



## Doug1975

i read your pre-contest prep and i was impressed with your knowledge, i actually feel that i was over dieted by the time i got to the finals. i was five pounds lighter than my qualifier but some bodyparts just got smaller and not anymore cut. but i was obsessed, and this was also why i only loaded in very small amounts? i am totally comitted to making big noise next year. i am already 22lbs heavier than last years offseason and have never been stronger. i have been doing things different with my diet and chems. what would i have to do to work with someone like yourself, thats if you have the time and if you want to. im a big boy i can take it if you cant? lol


----------



## PRL

Manimal said:


> u100kg Brit finals next oct, already in it! Lucky me!! Shade over 109kg at mo, plenty time to trim up!:laugh: Going to a few quailifers this next season to check out who's gonna keep me company at finals!! :whistling:


Hopefully I'll be there to keep you company Luke. If I can keep my weight in check.


----------



## Doug1975

cheers vin, i just need to have all the information in place before the diet starts. you know how it is no plan is planning to fail. see you in the gym of to work now.


----------



## Guest

I know, my training partner Nathan Selcon is going to be doing leamington spa! He is due to sign up to uk-m in the next day or so, and will not need me to post for him. (ive just got to teach him how to type)!!!!! I know he is currently 97kg, so maybe under 90kg this year, AT LAST!!!!!!


----------



## 3752

Doug1975 said:


> what would i have to do to work with someone like yourself, thats if you have the time and if you want to. im a big boy i can take it if you cant? lol


drop me an email at [email protected] mate and we can go from there....



1russ100 said:


> I know, my training partner Nathan Selcon is going to be doing leamington spa! He is due to sign up to uk-m in the next day or so, and will not need me to post for him. (ive just got to teach him how to type)!!!!! I know he is currently 97kg, so maybe under 90kg this year, AT LAST!!!!!!


it is about bloody time he stepped up, Nathan has an excellent shape and condition combine this with the best posing routine he will be hard to beat in any class.....


----------



## stuartcore

Doug1975 said:


> i will be doing leamington spa in sept u90kg class. current bodyweight 113kg, and i cant wait to start my pre-contest prep. *p.s stuart i personally thought you were no lower than second at last years brits, you made big improvements last year. maybe i should be talking to paul? everyone has a guru these days*.


Cheers Doug, It was a funny result but my plan was top 3 this year and that is what I achieved. Next year will be another Story!.

It helps so much having someone there to help with your prep. It takes all the stress off you so all you need to do is eat and train (like a machine!), all the hard stuff like thinking is done for you. It can be hard to start with as no one likes change especially if you've done it your own way for so long. You just need faith in who ever is prepping you and I can assure you Paul only as his athletes interests at heart and wants them to do well. what more can you ask for! :thumbup1:


----------



## Manimal

PRL said:


> Hopefully I'll be there to keep you company Luke. If I can keep my weight in check.


I'm sure you'll be there Pete. Impressive looking rear shot of you. See you at the Birmingham if not before mate.


----------



## LeanShredded

My plans, South Coast 2009 Classic Class, was going to do Nabba South West, but they are on the same day, and I have a special place in my heart for the Portsmouth show (bless), and then the Show in May at the NEC, (the big expo one, can't recall the proper name for it), and hopefully the UKBFF British Finals.

Mr Blackman, get ready for a year of me moaning at you!!!!

Currently weighing 94kg, and intending on getting on stage at around 81kg.


----------



## Jamma

If there is a Mr Cumbria next year (wasn't one this year), might try and do 1st timers and see how I get on! definately want to do A contest next year!

Jamie


----------



## tommy y

Jamma said:


> If there is a Mr Cumbria next year (wasn't one this year), might try and do 1st timers and see how I get on! definately want to do A contest next year!
> 
> Jamie


the mr cumbria has been replaced by Joe Walkers English lakes classic i think, its in April one of the early shows. i did it last year as my first show an it was brilliant, great crowd, well organised an brilliant trophies an some prize money!!! recomend this one!!!!


----------



## Jamma

tommy y said:


> the mr cumbria has been replaced by Joe Walkers English lakes classic i think, its in April one of the early shows. i did it last year as my first show an it was brilliant, great crowd, well organised an brilliant trophies an some prize money!!! recomend this one!!!!


brilliant! joe walker used to run my gym furness health studio! is there a juniors category tommy?

Jamie


----------



## tommy y

Jamma said:


> brilliant! joe walker used to run my gym furness health studio! is there a juniors category tommy?
> 
> Jamie


there was a under 18's an under 21's last year, really good show to do!!! i'll definately be goin, not sure if competing tho


----------



## tommy y

Vince said:


> Tommy are you going to do WFF again next year?


not to sure to be honest vince, is it invite only? depends on the dates as well, would ideally be hopin to do the nabba worlds if i do well enough at the britain but i may just be dreamin there, but if i the oppurtunity to go to the wff was there then yeah i would love to do it again!!! sully really looked after us last year an it was a brilliant weekend!! :beer:


----------



## bigsteve1974

Pscarb said:


> I am sitting out the 2009 comp season to give myself and my family a break from the rigours of dieting and to concentrate on coaching guys/girls for their shows....so i thought it would be a good idea for a thread to get everyone to put down what show and when it is so members of the board can offer support.......
> 
> so who will start....


Nabba wales may 2nd.. :thumb: :beer:


----------



## sbigpecs

12 weeks left for me till the Arnolds which im looking forward to in earnest 

After that will be on to the british, in which I intend to keep my title and go one better:rockon:

Look out for my interveiw in flex magazine coming out in January. I had a great time doing the interview which gives an insight into how I started training.

Good luck to all competing next year.


----------



## tommy y

Vince said:


> have to agree there...did the worlds in 2007 and it was a great experience.
> 
> If everything goes to plan for me i'll be looking to do the worlds again next year.


wat date is the wff worlds?


----------



## PRL

tommy y said:


> would ideally be hopin to do the nabba worlds if i do well enough at the britain but i may just be dreamin there,


Mate your awesome.

I'd put money on right now on you making the Worlds. No fear.


----------



## 3752

i asked Sully about this at the Britain apparently you qualify for the Worlds by placing at the Universe but then you qualify for the Universe by placing top 6 at the Britain, personally i see the ultimate show in NABBA is the universe so wouldn't it make sense that the top 6 from the Britain qualify for the Worlds which is normally 3-4 weeks after the Britain then the top 3 go to the Universe which is 2-3 months after the Worlds this to me makes more sense


----------



## Big JMJ

Hopefully working with Paul and doing NABBA Midlands


----------



## 3752

Vince said:


> So Paul according to this if someone did the British next year placing top 6 he would then have to go to the Universe in October and place to qualify for the Worlds in 2010. Am i correct?


yes mate this is the way i take it...it just does not make sense that you do not qualify for the Worlds a few weeks after the British which in my opinion is of a lower standard than the Universe.....(i mean no disrespect to anyone who has competed at the Worlds)


----------



## Marius Dohne

In SA the winner of the Classes at the Nationals qualify to go to the Universe and they have the choice to go to the next years world champs aswell.


----------



## tommy y

PRL said:


> Mate your awesome.
> 
> I'd put money on right now on you making the Worlds. No fear.


well thanks alot pete, means alot. wish i had ur confidence just gona do everythin i can do, an then if someone is better than you then theres nothing more you can do!! good luck with ur shows mate hope u get results u deserve this time around!!


----------



## tommy y

i thought anyone could enter the worlds????????


----------



## pob80

Im looking at doing the ukbff hercules a week after the british in the new inter over 90 class I am 19 stone 4 at the moment I was planning on doing the portsmouth show in april but still having nerve problems in my right foot and ankle.


----------



## Jamma

tommy y said:


> there was a under 18's an under 21's last year, really good show to do!!! i'll definately be goin, not sure if competing tho


Just looked at all the pics from the contest, you looked great tommy! and looking at the 18s n 21's I've got a lot of training to do lol!!

Jamie


----------



## Rebus

Im stuck between a rock and a hard place as ive now to move up into the MR's and taking a reality check, i just don't hold enough mass to be a true contender in the heavy weight class. Condition may be an attribute if im lucky at a qualifier, depending who/how many turned. But id feel it would be a pointless excercise and age isnt on my side to take time out and gain mass.

Also for NABBA im border line class 1 or 2, so either again id struggle in the class 1 if the monsters turn up and in class 2 id look to tall perhaps against the shorter power houses... Perhaps im being to critical when you consider my placing at this years UKBFF Final in the Intermediate class which obviously is a mixture of heights and weights, but in essence thats what pushes me, so who knows what to do. I better get my yhinking cap on over the xmas as diets need to be started.... :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g

doing the west- then hopefully if i qualify the nabba british thats it just 2 next year


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> doing the west- then hopefully if i qualify the nabba british thats it just 2 next year


looking forward to watching mate, you should defo qualify. Paul Power is doing class 3. I had a look at him yesterday and he's put on quite allot of size since last year.

It should be interesting!


----------



## laurie g

when you gonna look at me and do me diet then? ps im in your gym as i write this dedicated,to uk-m ha ha and yes lewis is working hard- hmmmmm


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> when you gonna look at me and do me diet then? ps im in your gym as i write this dedicated,to uk-m ha ha and yes lewis is working hard- hmmmmm


we'll have a chat on thurs eve if your in training legs!. i'm gonna try a few different things with you this year, just promise me you'll keep the sugar out of your coffee and not have a bottle of ketchup with each meal! ha


----------



## laurie g

cheeky sh!t i that was last year i was good this year didnt touch a drop of ketchup i am looking forward to my diet- ( ps i wont tell paul s that you were having snickers with your evening feed- oooops)


----------



## The_Kernal

Im Doing Titan 09

Then i really want to concentrated on Leeds qualifier, Ukbff in September 09.

Would love to break top 3 in classics.

Think i will need some good prep advice and help tho as i didnt have a clue last time.

Any Takers??? :thumb:


----------



## hilly

im guna start dieting in jan and see how i look come march i will either do the north nabba in may or wait try and put some size on and stay lean and have a bash at the ukbff classics like kelly so might see u there mate.


----------



## borostu82

I compete this sunday in a club show, cant wait to get on stage lol


----------



## borostu82

bulkaholic said:


> good luck for weekend mate. stick the pics up mate when you get some


will do mate. Im not in great condition i would say around 9% bf ish but i have learnt alot and i now know whow hard it is.


----------



## stuartcore

borostu82 said:


> I compete this sunday in a club show, cant wait to get on stage lol


Good luck bud, let us know how you get on.


----------



## laurie g

i repped you stu ha ha ha return the favour?


----------



## The_Kernal

Vince said:


> Have you done classic before?


Yes vince i did leeds classics.


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> i repped you stu ha ha ha return the favour?


you'll have to tell me how to do it mate, been trying to work it out for about half an hour!. :cursing:


----------



## steven-nicholls

hi paul, i'm going to be starting my prep for the south coast as a light heavy competitor, its been 3 years since i competed last and i'm humgry to get back on stage. i will be posting a diary on my nitrition and progress up to the 26th april.

would be gratefull on any advise if you manage to see any of my progress reports.

steve


----------



## 3752

nice one Steve good luck with the prep and show, i will take a look at your journal closer to the show mate...


----------



## martzee

the midlands ukbff qualifier and hopfully the british


----------



## 3752

i am prepping a few for this qualifier Mart so will be shouting for you mate....


----------



## martzee

hi paul hope you had good new yr, will be good to see you again and catch up. all the best


----------



## 3752

hope you and the wife had a great New year mate yes look forward to meeting up again buddy....are you going to the body power expo?


----------



## martzee

hi paul we had a quite one,hope u had a good one,yes we will be at the expo its just down the rd for us!!


----------



## robbo21

Will be doing the UKBFF Wales in sept, under the guidance of Paul Scarb. With no first timers now think ill be doing the inter o90kg or what ever class paul says suits the way i look.

Cant wait for the challenge now

Marc


----------



## Damo NY

BNBF Northern - Middleweights

UKBFF - Classic Class


----------



## Judah

I'm gonna be doing the UKBFF Portsmouth comp,i can't wait,have not done a show since oct 2007,where i let my self down. not dis tyme! It's all bout the U100kg class for me.


----------



## PRL

Judah said:


> I'm gonna be doing the UKBFF Portsmouth comp,i can't wait,have not done a show since oct 2007,where i let my self down. not dis tyme! It's all bout the U100kg class for me.


Portsmouth???? Thought you were doing the Midlands with me:sad:

Told Kelly and everything. lol.

Kick some A S S big man. I'll see if I can come and watch.


----------



## Judah

Nar i got bad memory's of the UKBFF Midlands lol,i done told ya on myspace ,it's was a Portmouth flex. Diet tyme in a week,****ed lol. U100kg is a new class,so dnt knw whom im gonna b up against,but i will try my best.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Change of plan for me now due to work cocking up my dieting. I have to go to New Zealand for 2 weeks so will now not be competing in the UKBFF south coast show, but in the South east show at Hayes


----------



## kingprop

NABBA south east qualifier May 2nd in Hayes class one. Then the finals if I get through.

I want to come in at 120kgs, 5kgs lower than the avatar pic. Been busting my quads so should look more in proportion I hope! Pscarb's leg routine has been working very well.


----------



## DB

kingprop said:


> NABBA south east qualifier May 2nd in Hayes class one. Then the finals if I get through.
> 
> I want to come in at 120kgs, 5kgs lower than the avatar pic. Been busting my quads so should look more in proportion I hope! Pscarb's leg routine has been working very well.


120kg ouch how tall mate?

I am to be there in 2010 for the qualifier around 108-10kg all going well.. which will be about 8-10kg heavier than my avatar


----------



## kingprop

189cms mate.


----------



## 3752

Judah said:


> I'm gonna be doing the UKBFF Portsmouth comp,i can't wait,have not done a show since oct 2007,where i let my self down. not dis tyme! It's all bout the U100kg class for me.


nice one mate keep us all informed of your progress



kingprop said:


> NABBA south east qualifier May 2nd in Hayes class one. Then the finals if I get through.
> 
> I want to come in at 120kgs, 5kgs lower than the avatar pic. Been busting my quads so should look more in proportion I hope! Pscarb's leg routine has been working very well.


glad it has help Dave, give me a call if you need any help....


----------



## kingprop

Pscarb said:


> glad it has help Dave, give me a call if you need any help....


Check your emails Paul when you get a mo please.


----------



## Ashcrapper

im going to get myself in the best shape ive been in. hammering the cardio and getting my nutrition spot on. cutting back on the booze and generally improving things all round.

best of luck to everyone in what they are hoping to achieve.


----------



## Ashcrapper

double post


----------



## GHS

I'm planning on doing the UKBFF North East in Leeds September this year as a junior. It will be my first show so really looking forward to it.

This year and next year will be just to gain experience and then hopefully bring my best package to the stage in 2011 and qualify for the British as a junior.

GHS


----------



## stuartcore

GHS said:


> I'm planning on doing the UKBFF North East in Leeds September this year as a junior. It will be my first show so really looking forward to it.
> 
> This year and next year will be just to gain experience and then hopefully bring my best package to the stage in 2011 and qualify for the British as a junior.
> 
> GHS


Good luck bud, if I can help in any way just give me a shout.


----------



## defdaz

West Mids for me on 20th September. Will be my first one. 8 months today. Parp! Wonder if the gym is still open?


----------



## musclefox

Il be entering the Intermediates under 80kg in the british and now training dam hard to get in the top 3..


----------



## Dean00

I will be entering the NABBA Northernireland comp in march as a junior, weighn 91kgs at the moment. any adive or help would be well aprecitated!

Got 6 weeks left till comp day. wana be very ripped!


----------



## 3752

musclefox said:


> Il be entering the Intermediates under 80kg in the british and now training dam hard to get in the top 3..


thats the spirit mate the only person that can stop this from happening is you...good luck.



Dean00 said:


> I will be entering the NABBA Northernireland comp in march as a junior, weighn 91kgs at the moment. any adive or help would be well aprecitated!
> 
> Got 6 weeks left till comp day. wana be very ripped!


make a thread with a few pics i am sure many will give opinions and advice...


----------



## ShaunMc

NABBA West Class 1 again ..and if i qualify the NABBA brits

the missus is doing the West Figure 1 again and hopefully Brits again


----------



## 3752

Shaun your missus is trained figure isn't she?

should be a good class 1 at the Brits i have 2 guys in that class this year


----------



## ShaunMc

yes thats right Paul .. trained figure , she got second last year so is still pushing for her first win

nice to see a few guys doing class 1 ...should be a good competition


----------



## ShaunMc

Pscarb said:


> Shaun your missus is trained figure isn't she?
> 
> should be a good class 1 at the Brits i have 2 guys in that class this year


are they doing clas 1 at the brits or the west mate ... just checking out the comp lol


----------



## ShaunMc

Vince said:


> Don't even go there mate! You will end of!


cheers mate looking forward to seeing you and weeman there and a few others


----------



## ShaunMc

Vince said:


> Hope so...sure we'll have a laugh :thumb:


should be good fun .. didnt really know too many people last year but have made lots of friends at each contest


----------



## ShaunMc

ha ha its that obvious aint it .. sat nights are so dull on diet .... i had a cheat today but still got no energy to do anything


----------



## ElfinTan

Wrong thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigricky

I HAVE DECIDED I AM GOING TO DO THE UKBFF NORTH WEST IN MAY UNDER 80KG CLASS, START MY DIET ON THE 23RD OF FEB!


----------



## 3752

no NABBA for you then this year ricky?


----------



## ShaunMc

u going to the west paul


----------



## 3752

ShaunMc said:


> u going to the west paul


yes mate i have a competitor in Class 4 plus i want to see who i have to take the overall trophy from next year :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i have a competitor in Class 4 plus i want to see who i have to take the overall trophy from next year :thumb:


ha ha im sure u will but dont get greedy havent you won it before lol :thumb:


----------



## 3752

yes twice


----------



## ShaunMc

Pscarb said:


> yes twice


well a hat trick seems fitting then :thumb:


----------



## 3752

exactly my feelings Shaun mind you won't you be there next year? i am sure you will make it hard for me to get the triple....


----------



## ShaunMc

im flattred you say that mate ... i was happy to win class 1 last year .. so hopefully i can do that again and i will be happy


----------



## bigricky

may still do the nabba but decided my main focus this year will be the ukbff, last year was my first year competing and i decided to do nabba, this year i want do ukbff and i can then see which fed my physique is best suited to


----------



## stevie flynn

I will be doing the NABBA n.east.... 16th may..

lets see how it goes... 

steve


----------



## supercell

Nice one Steve, looking forward to seeing you on stage again mate.

J


----------



## 3752

stevie flynn said:


> I will be doing the NABBA n.east.... 16th may..
> 
> lets see how it goes...
> 
> steve


its about bloody time Mr Flynn:thumb:

looks like i chose the best year to take a break.....


----------



## stevie flynn

James, cheers mate... 

Paul, lol, but you are quite rite my friend, it is about time..

now i cant bloody wait.. :lol:

the best that ive ever been, thats all i will accept...

steve


----------



## staffy

Good luck with the qualifier Steve, sure u will do some damage! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Marius Dohne said:


> Ive been sat down by the president of IFBB South Africa and been told Im only allowed to do IFBB shows from next year onward. So Provincials, then Nationals, then World Champs and *try Qualify for my Pro card!*


The pro card for you is just a matter of when Marius.... gonna happen for sure :thumbup1:



Pscarb said:


> i asked Sully about this at the Britain apparently you qualify for the Worlds by placing at the Universe but then you qualify for the Universe by placing top 6 at the Britain, personally i see the ultimate show in NABBA is the universe so wouldn't it make sense that the top 6 from the Britain qualify for the Worlds which is normally 3-4 weeks after the Britain then the top 3 go to the Universe which is 2-3 months after the Worlds this to me makes more sense


Yeaaaahhh.... I thought this to but do you know what confuses me here? At the NABBA Scotland 2007, some of the class winners were taken to the worlds that same year..... I gathered based on that years results?



ShaunMc said:


> the missus is doing the West Figure 1 again and hopefully Brits again


Having seen her pics, tell her we'll see her at the Britain :thumbup1:



stevie flynn said:


> I will be doing the NABBA n.east.... 16th may..
> 
> lets see how it goes...
> 
> steve


Oh THERE you are! Where ya been man? 

Mine this year are:

SK Sports Classic Figure (non-fed) Sat 2nd May

NABBA Scotland Trained Figure Sat 9th May

UKBFF Scottish (poss U55kg.... or maybe BF....) Sat 15th May

Am defo bigger than last time, and hope to be leaner too


----------



## 3752

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeaaaahhh.... I thought this to but do you know what confuses me here? At the NABBA Scotland 2007, some of the class winners were taken to the worlds that same year..... I gathered based on that years results?


it is down to the area rep if they want to pay and bring their area guys to the worlds i don't agree with it no matter the previous results....


----------



## stevie flynn

Wade, thanks bud... same to you mate.. 

Zara, hello... ive been checking your progress thread regularly on rg, so i havnt completely disapeared..  ...

steve


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pscarb said:


> it is down to the area rep if they want to pay and bring their area guys to the worlds i don't agree with it no matter the previous results....


Ah right ok - mystery solved 



stevie flynn said:


> Wade, thanks bud... same to you mate..
> 
> Zara, hello... ive been checking your progress thread regularly on rg, so i havnt completely disapeared..  ...
> 
> steve


In stealth mode hey? :cool2: haha!

I've a journal on here its updated a lot more regularly tbh....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/44690-zara-leoni-progress-journal.html


----------



## marcus1436114607

Nabba wales still unsure what cat. Im 6' 1" but 14 stone cut some big guys in class 1 and ukbff port talbot september the misses minimouse will be entering u55k then also.


----------



## coco

hopefully do the scottish NABBA/UKBFF shows

not sure about the SK classic yet


----------



## 3752

Hamster said:


> UKBFF in May...under 55k (hopefully...eh PAUL :whistling: !!!)
> 
> BNBF in August...physique class.
> 
> Going to be leaner than a skinny chicken with muscle thanks to Paul :thumb:


with out a doubt


----------



## staffy

Ill be at the NABBA Britain


----------



## marticus

hi paul its marty yates brown shaun watsons pal been posting as marticus.fell foul of advertising rules. willing to pay but cant get response to e mails. can u advise?


----------



## Tinytom

Marty

Only Lorian can give you permission to advertise here.

We as mods are only enforcing rules he has set out.

just keep hassling him he will respond eventually


----------



## 3752

marticus said:


> hi paul its marty yates brown shaun watsons pal been posting as marticus.fell foul of advertising rules. willing to pay but cant get response to e mails. can u advise?


hi mate as Tom has mentioned Lorian is the only one who can sort this out for you keep hassling him he will reply...


----------



## nitrogen

I`ll be doing Nabba South East 2nd May, class 3, and go from there


----------



## musclefox

Has anybody any idea on the running order/plan for the British yet


----------



## Johnny_Gib

I'll be competing on the classics 180+cm category on september 6th. Hopefully i'll do a good job on that show.

Stuart, good luck with your show mate!


----------



## phenom82

Hopefully be competing in may at north west, thats if i get into condition. If not it'll be in june.


----------



## Zee1436114538

Well i shall be doing the UKBFF British finals in the womens over 55kg and then im going on to do the worlds in December , i cant wait im so excited.


----------



## karenmarillier

Zee said:


> Well i shall be doing the UKBFF British finals in the womens over 55kg and then im going on to do the worlds in December , i cant wait im so excited.


And your going to win:thumb: Kx


----------



## Big Dawg

I'd like to do the NABBA North West 2012 first timers. Long long long way to go, but will be a personal achievement if I do. Will defo step on stage within the next 5 years and hope to have a long competing career, but just starting to seriously pack on the mass and need another 3 years to get where I want to be before my first comp IMO. May take less time, may take more, but I'm fully focused.


----------



## glanzav

ill be doing nabba wales 1st timers 2011 no rush for me

and had a bad year this year

come cheer me on


----------



## Rebus

musclefox said:


> Has anybody any idea on the running order/plan for the British yet


bump


----------



## Big Dawg

glanzav said:


> ill be doing nabba wales 1st timers 2011 no rush for me
> 
> and had a bad year this year
> 
> come cheer me on


Wait til 2012 so I can kick yo' ass foo'! :lol:


----------



## Harry Sacks

I'm not planning on competing this year, apparently as was said to me by 4 big guys in the supplement shop i use I'm getting massive (can't see it myself lol) but IMO I'm no where near in good enough condition to compete and seriously can't see my self getting into good enough condition this year.

That said I'm determined to get into good enough condition for next year


----------



## glanzav

no no there will be no ass kicking

im going into hibination in 2 weeks

i will be realised show day

ill be drove to the show by tractor haha


----------



## Big Dawg

glanzav said:


> no no there will be no ass kicking
> 
> im going into hibination in 2 weeks
> 
> i will be realised show day
> 
> ill be drove to the show by tractor haha


LOL towed behind it in a trailer?

No you're right there probably won't be any ass kicking done by me, but you never know what I can pull out of the bag in 3 years. I've got everything in place apart from the genetics lol.


----------



## hrfc

Allsports NABBA youth champs in November. qualified in the midlands area show as a teen but will be 18 and in the junior class come November!


----------



## Warstu

I would love to compete within the next 3 years if am ready but before then I have alot of development thats needed but its good reading your cutting/bulking journals


----------



## B-GJOE

I'm just doing Mr Lincolnshire. Nice venue, and atmosphere. Havn't been on stage in 17 years, so this is bit of taster to see what shape I can get in. Dependent on result I may compete again this year. After this year, I think I may leave it for 2010, then in 2011 I can compete in the over 40's or Masters.

Only ever competed in Novice classe way back in 1993, did 3 shows in 8 days. But I'm going in the Misters class this time. Why not!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Got my invite to the British Finals in the classic class.....work may yet throw a spanner in the works though!!!!


----------



## solidcecil

bnbf novice, central 2010


----------



## siovrhyl

my first comp tomorrow uk strongman north then 18 th july severn valleys strongman


----------



## solidcecil

siovrhyl said:


> my first comp tomorrow uk strongman north then 18 th july severn valleys strongman


good luck with that bro!!

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ekko

will be doing ukbff port talbot in 10 weeks will be my 1st show no 1st timers this year so i think ill be in the u80 inter's

or maybe classic :whistling:


----------



## coyneteesside

Hi I will be doing the northeast champion ships end of september 09!!

It would be nice to see anyone from this forum there.

)


----------



## luke dutton

i am doing north staffs 25/8, nabba central britain,but aim to peak at the england.i will try n get some pics on but am crap on these things.i have a mentor who represents england at class 2 level who came 3rd at the nabba worlds so i couldnt have any1 better.his wealth of knowledge is unbelieveable and gets me the best i physically can be.


----------



## DENSEMUSCLE

junior nabba universe in october and wabba super junior world champs in november


----------



## greekgod

Six days out from Mr Cyprus... also got a jnr ready with me and dialing it in for Next wed....yeahh!! :thumb:


----------



## mark etherden

Doing the stars of tomorrow,for next years briton,got to nail the briton one of these years


----------



## supercell

Good on ya Mark, see you there mate.

J


----------



## mark etherden

Cheers mate,see you there


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hrfc said:


> Allsports NABBA youth champs in November. qualified in the midlands area show as a teen but will be 18 and in the junior class come November!


*not sure* but if you qualified as a teen you can compete as a teen in the finals as the age is considered only on date of qualification?

thats the case with the UKBFF as a few guys were 21yrs old qualifying for the finals but over 21 when the finals came around

or something to that effect, you should be ok mate :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch

Well with the 2010 UKBFF events schedule on the website has anyone thought about next year?

I am eyeing may as my return to the Classics, I'm gonna start my diet 10 weeks out from the Channel Islands qualifier on the 30th May, then if I come in early I have the Body power Expo on the 23rd, or if I come in 2 weeks early I have the London & SE qualifier!

Really dont mind as I have friends/GF's family in Jersey, and loads of support in London too....should be a good time to do it as well as I plan to have a holiday in June so I'll look spot on for the beach lol

If I do qualify then I have a decent couple of months to grow before the finals 

Whats everyone else doing!?


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Well with the 2010 UKBFF events schedule on the website has anyone thought about next year?
> 
> I am eyeing may as my return to the Classics, I'm gonna start my diet 10 weeks out from the Channel Islands qualifier on the 30th May, then if I come in early I have the Body power Expo on the 23rd, or if I come in 2 weeks early I have the London & SE qualifier!
> 
> Really dont mind as I have friends/GF's family in Jersey, and loads of support in London too....should be a good time to do it as well as I plan to have a holiday in June so I'll look spot on for the beach lol
> 
> If I do qualify then I have a decent couple of months to grow before the finals
> 
> Whats everyone else doing!?


I think you should be doing the lemmington,leeds or birmingham mate,., 4 months after the brits aint long enough to put any decent muscle on imo :thumbup1:

1.19/09: MIDLANDS CHAMPIONSHIPS

Birmingham

1.26/09: NORTH EAST CHAMPIONSHIPS

Leeds Town Hall, Leeds

1.03/10: WEST MIDLANDS CHAMPIONSHIPS

Leamington Spa


----------



## Magic Torch

Hmmm Food for thought, I'll Talk to you on FB when your on there dude


----------



## clarkey

Good for you Jamie, I think you will do very well next year sounds like your fired up for it..

Baz - will you be stepping back on stage next year?


----------



## Magic Torch

clarkey said:


> Good for you Jamie, I think you will do very well next year sounds like your fired up for it..
> 
> LOL I've only had half a week off since the Brits, plan on haveing a week of at xmas, but yeah I am up for it this year matey


Whats your plans mate!


----------



## clarkey

Magic Torch said:


> Whats your plans mate!


lol im same mate had couple weeks off after the show but back hitting it hard and heavy cost of redemption eh!!!  ....To be honest mate I spoke to James about next year and we have planned to meet at the end of the year to decide what im going to do. I would love to compete next year, but I know I need more size still so it may mean having a year off and competing again in 2011.


----------



## DB

clarkey said:


> Baz - will you be stepping back on stage next year?


Yep!

Nabba class 1 at the SE, Hayes, 1st May:rockon:


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> Yep!
> 
> Nabba class 1 at the SE, Hayes, 1st May:rockon:


Thats a great decision Baz. I think you could realistically get in the top 6 at the finals and that's got to be great motivation for your bodybuilding progress.

I'll be there offering my support.

J


----------



## supercell

An interesting year ahead for me kicking off with the

1.The Europa Show of Champions 202 on the 16th and 17th of April 2010 in Orlando, Florida.

2.The Jacksonville 202 on 7th of August 2010

3.The Europa Supershow 202 in Dallas, Texas on the 13th and 14th August 2010.

My goal is to place top 10 in my first show and then take it from there.

J


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Thats a great decision Baz. I think you could realistically get in the top 6 at the finals and that's got to be great motivation for your bodybuilding progress.
> 
> I'll be there offering my support.
> 
> J


Thanks James,

I got to be realistic and know that I'll get a whooping at the ukbff, even if I manage to scrape through to the finals at a weak qualifier I won't even get a call out in the superheavies final.. How can you get motivated for that?

I have come along way since the 08 Brits and my 2 slipped discs during that prep, they seem to have become managable and back to full training bar deadlifts. My back and hams which were my main areas of weakness have come up alot so hopefully another kg or 2 by february and I should be started my diet at 115kg in my leanest off season condition! so all good!

Good luck at your first pro season mate!


----------



## B-GJOE

East Anglian, Peterborough, Lincs for me 2010. Just waiting till I hit 40 Dec 2010 so I can do some NABBA over 40 masters in 2011.


----------



## TopGun

im going to be doing the north east championships at leeds on the 26th. as a junior are any other juniors doing any shows next year? would be interesting to see where im at compared to you lot.

cheers


----------



## 3752

nice one Baz.....like i said 2yrs ago you are better suited to NABBA at this point.....

For me it will be..

NABBA West 25th April

NABBA Britain finals May 29th

then depending on my position at the Britain...Top 3 and i will be going to the Worlds and Universe...


----------



## GHS

TopGun said:


> im going to be doing the north east championships at leeds on the 26th. as a junior are any other juniors doing any shows next year? would be interesting to see where im at compared to you lot.
> 
> cheers


 Nothing is set in stone but I have my eye on it mate yeah....


----------



## bigricky

I'll be doin nabba north east class 4, then all been well on to battle it out with pscarb for that class 4 title in southport, 4 kg heavier than this time last year so hoping to break into that top 3!


----------



## notorious1990

ukbff south coast juniors  -


----------



## ScottCP

notorious1990 said:


> ukbff south coast juniors  -


Same, i know of about 12 juniors off the forums and around me that say they are going to do this show.

Will be a very tough class i think.


----------



## Magic Torch

Vince said:


> See you there :thumbup1:


Vince you competing or watching?


----------



## RACK

NABBA North East on May 15th, First Timer


----------



## Magic Torch

Vince said:


> Competing, Class 3.
> 
> Done it last year but didn't make top 6 at the finals.


Cool mate - good luck with the prep!


----------



## Linny

NABBA 16th May class 2 trained figure


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> NABBA 16th May class 2 trained figure


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> NABBA 16th May class 2 trained figure


COOL Linny!!!! Way to go girl! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> COOL Linny!!!! Way to go girl! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


The old cow has to do 1 sooner or later lol...you may get several emails of me Lou  xx


----------



## clarkey

Linny said:


> The old cow has to do 1 sooner or later lol...you may get several emails of me Lou  xx


Go Linny!! Go Linny!!! whoooop whoooop:beer: will def be there to watch you and give you some support (and watch you strut your stuff:tongue


----------



## Linny

clarkey said:


> Go Linny!! Go Linny!!! whoooop whoooop:beer: will def be there to watch you and give you some support (and watch you strut your stuff:tongue


LOL thanks John, really appreciate it  x


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm I will attempting Trained Figure NABBA April 25th


----------



## XL

Vince said:


> Competing, Class 3.
> 
> Done it last year but didn't make top 6 at the finals.


Best of luck mate.


----------



## Lou

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm I will attempting Trained Figure NABBA April 25th


You will do just fine..... hard work pays off! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Lou

Who's doing what and when.......

eeerrrrrmmmm.....watch this space? :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Who's doing what and when.......
> 
> eeerrrrrmmmm.....watch this space? :cool2:


Tease!!!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> Who's doing what and when.......
> 
> eeerrrrrmmmm.....watch this space? :cool2:


That's not fair danglin a carrot :whistling:  x


----------



## Lou

carrots..........well that depends on how it all goes over the next three months. IF I do anything it will be late this year. :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> The old cow has to do 1 sooner or later lol...you may get several emails of me Lou  xx


Mail away sweety the inbox will be waiting....LOL!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE

Bloody 'ell. Just looked at the calendar and my pre contest prep starts in 2 weeks. That came round quick!!!


----------



## stevie flynn

After 4 1/2 years away from the stage... i will be doing the NABBA England (late sept)..hopefully to gain my Universe (late oct) invite.. 

steve


----------



## 3752

and its about bloody time Steve......lol

enjoy your holiday buddy


----------



## bigricky

hey steve i might be doin the same show so will see ya onstage if i do it pal!


----------



## Lou

Ok I am in prep for the Stars in November I did say it was going to be late this year


----------



## stevie flynn

Hey ricky, good to hear from u pal...be good to see u at the england if u make it mate...

Paul, thanks pal...looking forward to my hol in mexico..but also looking forward to my prep when i return..dont wana speak too soon but ive got the old buzz, drive, and exitement back again, so the prep cant come soon enuf (suppose that sounds sad really lol)

steve


----------



## 3752

that's good to hear or is it seeing as i will be onstage with you at the Universe....lol

Ricky get your ass on that stage mate lets see if we can have more good guys onstage at the Universe than the Brazilians for a change.


----------



## bigricky

Right after a lot of thinking I am going to be doing the NABBA England on the 26th so Steve I 'll see u up there pal!!

Paul if i qualify I will see you up there on that Universe stage!


----------



## 3752

yes you will mate, looks like the Uni stage is the place to be for the short guys this year....all the best mate...


----------



## stevie flynn

Nice one ricky...see u then pal

steve


----------



## Lou

Well two qualifiers for the UKBFF Brit finals have been determined......so let me be the first one to post what she will be doing in the 2011 Competiton Season...yup the Brit Finals in October.

There may be other interesting developments too.....but not willing to divulge those yet.

lou X


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> Well two qualifiers for the UKBFF Brit finals have been determined......so let me be the first one to post what she will be doing in the 2011 Competiton Season...yup *the Brit Finals in October.*
> 
> There may be other interesting developments too.....but not willing to divulge those yet.
> 
> lou X


So looking forwards to see you deservedly place high at the finals  xxx


----------



## MissBC

Im looking at

South east area show 30th April

Portsmouth show 8th May



4weeks till i start dieting yyyyyyyyaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy

Much improved package from last year so look out


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> Im looking at
> 
> South east area show 30th April
> 
> Portsmouth show 8th May
> 
> 
> 
> 4weeks till i start dieting yyyyyyyyaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Much improved package from last year so look out


Good Luck MissBC.... looking forward to seeing you in action and winning your place for the Finals!!

Lou XX


----------



## ElfinTan

I am venturing into the world of Powerlifting!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> I am venturing into the world of Powerlifting!


COOOOOOOOLLLLLL!!!!...... when you competing?


----------



## ElfinTan

The only qualifiers I can do are in Feb & March....so pretty soon lol!


----------



## carly

cant wait to see everyone on stage and at the Grand Prix and Bodypower!!!! I'll be doing the IFBB world championships & the Brits


----------



## sully807

my plans are for gravesend 2012 juniors then the hercules after that, nothing set in stone though


----------



## PRL

Midlands Classic 2011. Heavy or Supers. See on the day


----------



## 3752

PRL said:


> Midlands Classic 2011. Heavy or Supers. See on the day


it is about bloody time Mr Lawson


----------



## laurie g

West Britain in Exeter and hopefully the Brits in Southport


----------



## carly

yes petey about time!!! and you where having a go at me the other day hahaha!!!


----------



## PRL

Pscarb said:


> it is about bloody time Mr Lawson


Had to refine and reinvent mate. Just hope it goes well this time round.


----------



## PRL

carly said:


> yes petey about time!!! and you where having a go at me the other day hahaha!!!


Hahahahaha. I was the only being the voice of the masses Pickle Girl lol


----------



## carly

hahaha looking forward to seeing you up the Mr L xx


----------



## layla

Im doing nabba scotland in 7wks cant wait .


----------



## ElfinTan

Next move - GPC/BPC push/pull at Bodypower in May then GPC/BPC Brits in July.


----------



## Matt 1

Gonna be posing in front of the mirror applauding myself, at around 10pm.. I'm nervous


----------



## Linny

I am entering the NABBA Finals in Trained Figure at the end of May as already qualified...


----------



## stevie flynn

good on ya linny


----------



## Linny

stevie flynn said:


> good on ya linny


It'll keep my mind busy Steve..


----------



## massmansteve

Anyone doing the NABBA May 14th. Going to give it a crack in the first timers, mixture of excitment and willing off this excess fat atm. lol


----------



## chaosmatt

anyone aiming for next years ukbff se+london championship?


----------



## Linny

Universe in 2012 I need to rest


----------



## Magic Torch

Linny said:


> Universe in 2012 I need to rest


Lazy git 

Haha I think you can young lady, you have done a fair but this year!! Maybe you could start a journal on here of your offseaon if you get more time? People are always interested in female physique competitors and your training, diet etc!


----------



## Linny

Magic Torch said:


> Lazy git
> 
> Haha I think you can young lady, you have done a fair but this year!! Maybe you could start a journal on here of your offseaon if you get more time? *People are always interested in female physique competitors and your training, diet etc!*


Yep I think I need to go back to the time where I enjoy training in the off season, I miss it so much & also being able to attend events whereby I do not need to take my tupperware lol

I keep my journal on another board 

Linny x


----------



## Philly_1

Doing Teen Mr Ireland In October..

I've decided to do the contest even tho I planned to give it a skip.

I'm 15 going on 14 weeks out and 17 or 18% BF..

Sorted out my diet again since tuesday and starting cardio monday..

What do you think can I get ready in time ?

Thanks Philly_1


----------



## iain1668

Philly_1 said:


> *Doing Teen Mr Ireland In October..*
> 
> I've decided to do the contest even tho I planned to give it a skip.
> 
> I'm 15 going on 14 weeks out and 17 or 18% BF..
> 
> Sorted out my diet again since tuesday and starting cardio monday..
> 
> What do you think can I get ready in time ?
> 
> Thanks Philly_1


Why are you doing Teens if you are 21?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/140419-first-cycle-anavar-pro-chem-labs-cycle.html#post2339527


----------



## OJay

I wanted to do the ukbff Hayes show next year classic class but it's been moved to after my birthday may 21st kind of like celebrating it this year so will have to pick a show just before and rebound on my birthday. Think only one would be Portsmouth which is frustrating as miles away from Norwich and think it's April wouldve been perfect Hayes last year think was weekend of 16th may


----------



## stevie flynn

Ive got something on my radar for nov

steve


----------



## Linny

stevie flynn said:


> Ive got something on my radar for nov
> 
> steve


Yay


----------



## PRL

Next stop now is the UKBFF British finals 2011.


----------



## stevie flynn

All the best Pete


----------



## loganator

I'll be doing the NW in 2013 probably any other shows I can do around and after that and whatever I can qualify for in class 3 basically


----------



## massmansteve

Nabba port talbot mr wales in sept

For me. All excited and hope to place well this yr (dream I mean not

Hope lol)


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Nabba port talbot mr wales in sept
> 
> For me. All excited and hope to place well this yr (dream I mean not
> 
> Hope lol)


Ukbff Welsh in port talbot mate, Nabba Wales next year c'mon now one show at a time!! ha ha


----------



## fitrut

Arnold Classic Europe and UKBFF British Finals  both in Oct 2012


----------



## massmansteve

big silver back said:


> Ukbff Welsh in port talbot mate, Nabba Wales next year c'mon now one show at a time!! ha ha


Haha always one step ahead  I'm sure it use to be a nab a comp years ago


----------



## massmansteve

fitrut said:


> Arnold Classic Europe and UKBFF British Finals  both in Oct 2012


Good luck fitrut , great comp to qualify for


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Good luck fitrut , great comp to qualify for


thank you, it is indeed and looking forward to them


----------



## Hera

BUMP!!

I'm keen to know what everyone's doing this year...?


----------



## massmansteve

September Mr Wales  gonna get peeled for under 80's ! Just got to stay injury free now this yr


----------



## fitrut

I most likely will do Sep-Oct USA comps tho, havent decided which ones yet, prep in 6 weeks :bounce:


----------

